# Air Fuel Mixture Screw



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Ok guys well ive been trying to get my air fuel mixture screw out of my carb for the last two days. so i can tune my bike when she cranks up hopefully soon . and its stuck in there . does anyone know how to get it out . even if i have to buy a new a/f screw


----------



## phreebsd

if you have the screw stripped, a small easy out will make quick work of that job.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Will it mess it up phree? i just want it out so i can place a new one in there.


----------



## NMKawierider

Stuck??? How?? won't turn? Will turn counterclockwise but won't fall out?..what?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

wont move at all


----------



## NMKawierider

Turn the carbs up, fill the wells with PB spray, WD 40 or liquid wrench. Let sit over night. Then in morning, use a heat gun and warm-up the case close to and on the pier. Start working them back and forth just a bit at a time until you get one full revolution out of it. Take your time and let the PB work in.


----------



## TX4PLAY

^^^PB Blaster is worth it's weight in gold....


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

yeah ive let it soak in PB 2 nights now . and noting is budging . i bought a better screw driver today so maybe it will help a little bit .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Ok so after sitting in PB Blaster it didnt budge at all . How does an easy out work .. i dont know how it works .


----------



## NOLABear

Don't know if this will help, but if you get a gun smithing screwdriver, it doesn't have the taper like a regular screw driver. You should get a better fit in the slot. If you have an impact driver (used to drive screws, not an impact wrench) you could try that. Just be REAL carefull, those brass screws are very soft. If you break the head off, you are going to be in big trouble.


----------



## NMKawierider

Try heating the cast where the screw is with a heat gun or .....a torch..being VERY VERY careful not to overheat the cast. One split second too long with a torch will melt the cast and/or catch the fuel fumes inside on fire. Heat gun is best. 9 bucks at Harbor Freight. This expands the cast threads away from the screw's threads releasing it.

If the threads are seized, no ease-outs will ever work anyway


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Ok ill use my torch and see what can happen . hope it works good and dont Potentially Fuc anything up


----------



## NMKawierider

Ormudboy09 said:


> Ok ill use my torch and see what can happen . hope it works good and dont Potentially Fuc anything up


Be...SUPER carefull man. No big flame!! Wish you would consider a heat gun.


----------



## Bootlegger

nmkawierider said:


> Turn the carbs up, fill the wells with PB spray, WD 40 or liquid wrench. Let sit over night. Then in morning, use a heat gun and warm-up the case close to and on the pier. Start working them back and forth just a bit at a time until you get one full revolution out of it. Take your time and let the PB work in.


Yep....that works good.


----------



## Bootlegger

You don't have to get it very hot...just a sec or two.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Tried to heat gun . No luck at all . sucks balls . i gotta feeling ill be buying a new carb . i just want a fully functional carb . this one is not messed up just got somehting froze in it . :aargh4:


----------



## Bootlegger

what kinda bike is this....the Polaris 500?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

yeah the non H.O Model. It is a 1997 Sportsman 500 it has the 34MM carb. the HO carb is the 40 MM


----------



## Butch

Man Good luck! Those little problems will make a preacher cuss.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Tell me bout it man


----------



## Bootlegger

I have never jetted a Polaris...so I would help but I don't much about them....only Yamaha,Kawasaki, Suzuki, & Honda's is all I have ever done. All the Suzuki's are EFI but the 400 now.


----------



## Dukhunter322

I had the same problem on my wife's Yamaha 650 v-star. BOTH screws came 1/2 way out and BAM STUCK. I ended getting a small drill bit and drilling through the A/F screws. Had a cheap set of square bits out a kit and gently drove them in. Took a 1/4" socket and backed them out. Took the carbs down and cleaned them. Bought two new screws $24 for both. Rip off. 

Maybe this will help.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Hey Dukk .. you got a picture of this .. if not im sending mine to minnisota to get taken out by a friend


----------

